# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Pdf care/ dont want babies

## 1clovergirl

Hello, I am new to the world of dart frogs. I have read anything and everything regarding them but I haven't found any information dealing with not wanting frogs to breed. I know that it is almost impossible to sex them, so what do you do when you don't want to be responsible for the care of baby frogs? I don't really just want to have one frog but I don't want babies either. Any help or suggestions will greatly be appreciated. Thank you for your time and help.

----------


## Tony

Unless you keep a single frog or same sex group they will breed.

----------


## JimO

I would also add that female tinctorius and male pumilios (as well as other species) will fight and intimidate one another to the point where you'll lose the less dominant frog(s) eventually. I've never had terrilibus, but have heard that they do well in groups. I would imagine a group of males would work. They are also one of the most bold dart frog species.

Another option would be to get a pair that someone has had for a few years that has never successfully bred.  My first pair of azureus (see avatar) are three years old and stopped producing eggs two years ago.  The female suffered some kind of seizures a while ago and seems to have lost the ability to produce eggs.  She is perfectly healthy, but I doubt she'll every produce eggs again.  I'm not saying that I'd want to part with the pair, but I am also running out of room and could use the viv they are in for a breeding pair.

----------


## Nelson

Why don't you just give the babies away? keep the parents and give the babies, i'm sure that someone here in the forum would accept them

P.S. JimO i love your azureus they're simply awesome

----------


## poison beauties

If kept under optimal conditions there is nothing next to culling all found eggs that will work unless you have all the frogs of the same sex which in some cases they will not tolerate that well. If anything I would leave the eggs in the viv and let them do their own thing. It will atleast slow production and there are always people looking for dartfrogs, I never had trouble getting rid of my offspring.

Michael

----------


## Nelson

> If kept under optimal conditions there is nothing next to culling all found eggs that will work unless you have all the frogs of the same sex which in some cases they will not tolerate that well. If anything I would leave the eggs in the viv and let them do their own thing. It will atleast slow production and there are always people looking for dartfrogs, I never had trouble getting rid of my offspring.
> 
> Michael


You may be right, but why sacrifice the lives of the poor things? if she doesn't want the offspring then is better to give or sell them than killing them, in that case should keep just one frog

----------


## poison beauties

Im not saying to but there are those who are not equipped or advanced enough to care for them or even mantain them until they can pass them on. I would rather see the eggs destroyed than for tads or froglets to suffer. If you truely want a nice dart viv and dont want to bother with offspring this is the only answer I really have. Cull the eggs or find a local to come pick them up when they show up.

Michael

----------


## Nelson

> Im not saying to but there are those who are not equipped or advanced enough to care for them or even mantain them until they can pass them on. I would rather see the eggs destroyed than for tads or froglets to suffer. If you truely want a nice dart viv and dont want to bother with offspring this is the only answer I really have. Cull the eggs or find a local to come pick them up when they show up.
> 
> Michael


I totally agree that is better kill them than let them suffer but there are always alternatives and as you can see this is a forum with many members from USA and probably there is someone that lives near her and can buy/receive the babies (babies isn't the right word but i don't remember which word is) and i've read that the babies don't require much care.

I think that sacrificing them should be a last resource measure

----------


## poison beauties

trust me if she wants to find people in her area I can send them to her. I know many froggers all over. Culling is just the responcible thing to do if your unsure.

Michael

----------


## Nelson

> trust me if she wants to find people in her area I can send them to her. I know many froggers all over. Culling is just the responcible thing to do if your unsure.
> 
> Michael


my opinion is that it is the most human thing to do, and if i had the means i'd take them myself

P.S. what frog is it in your avatar??

----------


## poison beauties

R. Reticulata that is an f1 from my 2000  imports. smallest thumbnail and dart species in the hobby.

Michael

----------


## Nelson

> R. Reticulata that is an f1 from my 2000  imports. smallest thumbnail and dart species in the hobby.
> 
> Michael


Import like caught in the wild? I wouldn't feel good retrieving animals from their natural habitat but i understand the need at genetically level and even more if the specie is rare in the hobby (i have no idea if it is or not) it is a matter if the "juice is worth the squeeze" in my opinion. But let me give you my congratulations it is a beautiful specimen  :Big Applause:  and with 2000 imports plus their offspring you must have quite a collection, i wouldn't mind in seeing some pictures.

----------

